# Assetto in VR mit i3 6100 möglich?



## KhaleesiFTW (13. Februar 2019)

*Assetto in VR mit i3 6100 möglich?*

hallo, 

Ich wollte gerne mal VR ausprobieren und habe desshalb eine Windows Mixed Reality Brille (lenovo explorer) bestellt da sie im Angebot war. Aktuell habe ich einen i3 6100, eine gtx 1070 und 8GB RAM. 
Genutzt werden soll die Brille in erster Linie fürs Simracing (Assetto Corsa vorallem)
Die Brille wird nächste Woche iwann ankommen. Sollte ich, um die Brille ordentlich testen zu können, noch schnell auf einen gebrauchten i5 aufwerten oder reicht der i3 erstmal? konnte keine Tests mit dem i3 bzgl. Assetto in VR finden, hat das jmd mal ausprobiert?

grüße


----------



## KhaleesiFTW (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Assetto in VR mit i3 6100 möglich?*

push.


----------



## onlygaming (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Assetto in VR mit i3 6100 möglich?*

Also durch den Steam VR Test scheint ein 6100 durchzukommen. AC könnte aber grade mit viel KI zum Problem werden, ich würde es einfach mal probieren, wenns nicht läuft ---> i5 kaufen. Hört sich jetzt blöd an, ist aber schwer dort konkrete Aussagen zu treffen.


----------



## KhaleesiFTW (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Assetto in VR mit i3 6100 möglich?*

ok danke, dann werde ich es mal testen


----------

